# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Student party/ UK

## Pretedor

Dua te organizoj nje mremje per studentet shqiptare dhe kosovare qe jetojne ne angli.
Kjo mremje planifikohet te behet dy here ne vit dhe sponcorizohet nga`INTERNATIONAL STUDENT FOUNDS`


Kisha deshire te degjoj opinionet tuaja se c`far mendoni?do te ishte nje gje e mire per studentet apo nuk jeni te interesuar.

Ju lutem shkruani

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Organisoje mar, CA PRET? (hehe) . Une personalisht them se do ishte nje ide fantastike qe te gjithe studentet dhe rinia Shqiptare te merrnin pjese ne ndonje party me gjithe moshataret dhe patriotet e vet. Ktu ne Angli jane organizu shume festa e koncerte ma merr menja se e din po shumica kane ken familjare dhe jo vetem per rini ose ato qe organizohen per rini jane shume te rralla. Ti s'ke nevoje me pyt e dona  a s'dona vec nxjerr lajmerim se te vijne TANE qe jane ne Londer /Angli!!
Hajt pra pune te mbare dhe nqs ke nevoje per ndonje co-organiser mu itu m'ke!! Hhahaha)!!!
Shnet dhe ja kalosh mire!!!

----------


## Pretedor

Sajde shkodrane:
Faleminderit per kontributin tend.
Edhe nje gje desha te sqaroj kjo mremje eshte vetem per studenta/te sipas rregullave sepse po te ishte per te gjith shqiptaret ne Angli mua me duhet nje stadium.
No NUS card no exceptional

----------


## Pretedor

Ne qoftese keni ndoje pyetje mund( u can send an e-mail at loveshkodrani_360@yahoo.co.uk)

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Prap se prap une dakort jam se besoj qe ka shume  e shume studente ne Angli kshu qe ideja prap fantastike met! Une pervedi bie dakort , se studente jam kshu qe e paskam ftesen apo jo??!!

----------


## Piloti

Problemi eshte se mua me ka skaduar NUS card a pranohet me karten e kolegjit qe kam  :buzeqeshje: 
Kjo eshte nje ide e mire per mendimin tim
Te uroj tja arrsih qellimit

Me respekt Piloti

----------


## Pretedor

Sigurisht qe pranohet  Piloti

----------


## Piloti

Ok pra kur do ta organizoni kete mbremje ?
na dergoni ftese ok


dhe nese do ndonje ndihme per rreklamen e kesaj mbremje mund te kontaktosh me mua 
ciao

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje te gjithve!!

Cfare u be me kete organizim?

~laterz~

----------


## Pretedor

Nuk asht ba ala po c`far mendoni ju ?

Code-cracker!!!

----------


## Tony Montana

ej per pune partysh na keni ketu!!!
po deshet na vini ne list
bye bye

----------


## Pretedor

O Martin`a e ke kap keq muhabetin burra?
Filloja prej fillimit edhe i her!!!!!

----------


## Shijaksi-London

ide shume e mire, dhe une marr persiper te shkruaj nje reportazh nga kjo ceremoni dhe ta botoj ne gazeten Albanian Mail.

Vec na njoftoni ju lutem

----------


## Enkela B.

shume ide a mire kjo e mbremjes
por na trego pak edhe me shume plz
mizika e ku behet e terci e verci

----------


## erv

hej po adress do i vesh kesej mbremjes ti brother,, se jemi ber gati ne ,,,,

i like the idea no nus cards no entry,, briliant!!!

hej e gjej na nje DJ te mir se rakin po e siellim me vete,,,

----------


## Enkela B.

hahaha
no nus cards no entry
po a ju behet juve te qisni shoket e tu jashte???
Dmth ata qe nuk kanme nus

si me nus e si pa nus besoj se nga te dy palet ka per te pasur njerez.
kete besoj se e thoni vetem sa per reklame

dhe shijaksi de 
ku mund ta blej gazeten
a nuk ma more mp????
ciall
best wishes
edhe mbajeni veten

----------


## AlBeS

Kush ka nevoje per karta te NUS-it te me thojn mu...  :buzeqeshje:  
Shyqyr po me ringjallet bizneci prap mu  :perqeshje:  

Si ide po me pelqen por se sa do te rrealizohet eshte pak me pike pyetse apo e kam gabim...
Nqs e ke seriozisht atehere vendosi edhe nja 10 veta ne liste nga une. 

Good luck

----------


## maz

ide fantastike dhe mos harro te me ftosh se dhe un ktu jam(uk)

----------


## Enkela B.

hihihi
e shikon shijaku per ate te thashe:P

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

He maj Enkele ishalla po na bahet ikjo feste se po shkojme e po ta dredhim,..........!! belin maj belin se s'thashe gja tjeter.
Une spo them ma ide e mire se e kam thane shume here deri
 itash.

Shijaks, te njejten pytje kam edhe une, ku del kjo gazeta Albanian Mail se skam degjuar najhere??
 Hajt pra ishalla na realizohet kjo party sa ma shpejt!!!!

----------

